# Will the hormones kick in?



## vidpro23 (Oct 12, 2010)

Will a bitch with huge ball drive - who constantly frets about the ball and the door outside - chill out late pregnancy and start focusing more on her pregnancy and impending puppies?

TIA!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

How exactly do you expect her to be acting? "Focus on the pregnancy and puppies" doesn't typically start until getting very close to delivery. A day or two before whelping they may be more stay at home and may start nesting, but hormones don't really kick in until stage 1 labor. Prior to that, they have a pretty normal energy level. They just chase the ball a bit slower and less coordinated than usual.


----------



## vidpro23 (Oct 12, 2010)

thank you for your reply!

Love your puppy set up and protocol !


----------

